# Radicchio questions



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 19, 2011)

After doing a little bit of research on radicchio I've discovered that it is supposedly known for it's toxicity to internal parasites. Obviously it's not good to feed any one particular food item to a tortoise in excess, I'm just wondering if the volatile oils contained in the leaves pose any danger to my tortoise if fed in moderation? Also, does anybody have any anecdotal or factual evidence that radicchio does in fact reduce worm burdens? I was just curious so if anybody can enlighten me a little bit on the subject I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your question, however I am interested in knowing the answer too. I do know that torts seem to love radicchio.


----------



## ascott (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope...no scientific anything here......experience---never met a tort that would not gobble it down like someone was going to steal it from em.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 19, 2011)

All I can tell you is I feed radicchio regularly. I use it in my tortoise salad so they get it daily, and none of my animals who have been tested for parasites have them. Hope that helps. I love the stuff...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 19, 2011)

All I can tell you is that it is a regular part of my tort's diet and they love it. That would be great if it helped with parasites!!


----------

